# Freespire Linux?



## error_f0rce (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone here used Freespire?  I just found out about it today, it's a flavor of Linux with an OS X / Vista type look to it.  They just released version 2.0 @ http://www.freespire.org

The screenshots look awesome!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2007)

its just a free version of linspire

but yes it looks very good


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 10, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36938


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 10, 2007)

Right on, thanks for posting that, I guess I missed it before.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 10, 2007)

If you download a free VMWare player, you don't even have to dual-boot 
http://vmware.com/products/player/


----------

